# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  TRAT's Top Five

## Sinestro/Green Arrow

I decided to give my top five favorite musicians/bands and my favorite song from each one. So, without further ado, number one!

*1) Johnny Cash, favorite song: "Hurt"*




While the song was actually written by Trent Reznor of Nine Inch Nails, Reznor himself agreed that Johnny made the song his. Johnny's cover really brings the right tone and emotion to the song that only a life like his could bring. The song is basically the story of my life, so it ranks as my favorite Cash song. Rest in peace, Outlaw. 

*2) Breaking Benjamin, favorite song: "I Will Not Bow"*




While "Hurt" was the story of my pain, I found solace in "I Will Not Bow" because it was the other side to the message of "Hurt". "I Will Not Bow" is, as the words suggest, about not breaking under the pressure and basically telling the world that hurt you to fuck off, and to stay strong through whatever comes. 

*3) Kamelot, favorite song: "Up Through the Ashes"*




This song doesn't really have any deep meaning to my life, but I like everything Kamelot has ever put out and this song in particular has a deep meaning to it independent of my life.

*4) Mumford & Sons, favorite song: "I Will Wait"*




Again, no particular deep reason for this song, I just really like it.

*5) Matisyahu, favorite song: "One Day" feat. Akon*




I don't care who you are, this song is just damn inspirational. 

*Honorable Mention: Iced Earth, "Melancholy"*

----------

GrassrootsConservative (02-02-2013),Trinnity (02-02-2013)

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

Iced Earth is so amazing. I prefer Ripper Iced Earth over any of their other vocalists.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Iced Earth is so amazing. I prefer Ripper Iced Earth over any of their other vocalists.


I agree on both counts. Like all the bands on my list (except Cash), it was really hard to pick a favorite.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> I agree on both counts. Like all the bands on my list (except Cash), it was really hard to pick a favorite.


Cash is the only "Country" artist I can stand. Everything else to me is just sad "hillbilly drunk in his trailer" bullshit.

By the way, I used to live in Jackson TN, never been to Chattanooga but I hear it's nice. You're far east TN, right?

----------



----------


## Trinnity

Nothing against Johnny Cash (I'm a fan), but I liked "hurt" when Trent wrote and recorded it originally. BUT I'll tell ya, who in their right mind would ever have thought Cash would record a Nine Inch Nails song. ~wow

----------



----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> Nothing against Johnny Cash (I'm a fan), but I liked "hurt" when Trent wrote and recorded it originally.


Nothing against Trent, but there's way better Industrial out there. He got lucky with Head Like A Hole and hit it big.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> BUT I'll tell ya, who in their right mind would ever have thought Cash would record a Nine Inch Nails song. ~wow


I think it's funny the amount of uninformed people who think Cash was the original and Trent the remake.

----------


## garyo

Not bad.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Cash is the only "Country" artist I can stand. Everything else to me is just sad "hillbilly drunk in his trailer" bullshit.


I listen to just about all of it. Except Taylor Swift, but she just pisses me off. 




> By the way, I used to live in Jackson TN, never been to Chattanooga but I hear it's nice. You're far east TN, right?


Southeast. We straddle the TN/GA border. Rossville, GA is considered part of Chattanooga.

----------

GrassrootsConservative (02-02-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I think it's funny the amount of uninformed people who think Cash was the original and Trent the remake.


I think it's because Cash's version is just the best.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Nothing against Johnny Cash (I'm a fan), but I liked "hurt" when Trent wrote and recorded it originally. BUT I'll tell ya, who in their right mind would ever have thought Cash would record a Nine Inch Nails song. ~wow


It surprised me when I first heard it. The video for Cash's version is just awesome, too.

----------



----------


## Maximatic

Oh....................... I hate Jonny Cash. I couldn't look anymore after that.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> I think it's because Cash's version is just the best.


 :Rolleyes20:  That's pretty subjective, but you're entitled to an opinion.

----------


## Guest

My top five changes based on my life experience and where my head is at the time.  Sometimes, it is a piece of a song, or sometimes I'm homesick...

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> My top five changes based on my life experience and where my head is at the time.  Sometimes, it is a piece of a song, or sometimes I'm homesick...


I think my top five changes weekly.

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> That's pretty subjective, but you're entitled to an opinion.


Reznor himself agreed, so I think that's a bit beyond subjective at that point  :Tongue:

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Oh....................... I hate Jonny Cash. I couldn't look anymore after that.


Yeah, I can't talk to you anymore  :Tongue:

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> Reznor himself agreed, so I think that's a bit beyond subjective at that point


Do you know what subjective means? It's your opinion. Somebody else could think something different.

----------


## Maximatic

> Do you know what subjective means? It's your opinion. Somebody else could think something different.


Sub jective... Sub... sub... JECTVE! Hmm, Interesting.

----------


## Network

Thread bombed

----------


## Maximatic

> Do you know what subjective means? It's your opinion. Somebody else could think something different.


Anyway, yeah, he knows what it means. Pretty much everyone does. When people talk like that about music they're usually joking. If you want to explain what subjective means, you need to use more words than that. If I didn't know what it meant, I would still have to go look it up after reading that.

I could have an opinion about some empirically verifiable synthetic proposition that is the negation of what someone else thinks about the same proposition, and that would be a situation that is described by your explanation, but, by virtue of the definition of the words I used, since this is an analytic statement, it would be impossible for it to be a subjective proposition.

Try saying _merely your opinion, as opposed to something that is necessarily true or false_, or something like that.

----------


## Guest

Skip the bouncy beginning and get to the rest

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> Try saying _merely your opinion, as opposed to something that is necessarily true or false_, or something like that.


Except that's pretty much exactly what I said. The fact that somebody else could think something different by definition means that it's not necessarily true or false.

You're creating conflict just to try and one-up me.

How's that working for you?

----------


## Network

BOMB TRAT's thread, that mainstram muthafucka!

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

Threadbombing:

----------



----------


## OceanloverOH

I can't even weigh in on this thread....I'm so stuck in the 60s.  I'm old, I tellya; OLD.   :Old:

----------


## GrassrootsConservative



----------


## Maximatic

> Except that's pretty much exactly what I said. The fact that somebody else could think something different by definition means that it's not necessarily true or false.
> 
> You're creating conflict just to try and one-up me.
> 
> How's that working for you?


Yeah, that's what I'm doing. But when I say "empirically verifiable synthetic proposition", I'm talking about something that is, by definition, objective. It doesn't follow, from the fact that two people believe mutually exclusive things about it, that it is subjective. It follows that one of them is wrong.

I did make a mistake in that sentence, but that wasn't it.

----------


## Maximatic

I can't look at this thread any more. You guys are posting a bunch of crappy music, and it's getting hard to scroll past it really fast.

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> Yeah, that's what I'm doing. But when I say "empirically verifiable synthetic proposition", I'm talking about something that is, by definition, objective. It doesn't follow, from the fact that two people believe mutually exclusive things about it, that it is subjective. It follows that one of them is wrong.
> 
> I did make a mistake in that sentence, but that wasn't it.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Skip the bouncy beginning and get to the rest


Love it, even if I don't speak Russian  :Tongue:  

Since we're going international...

----------



----------


## Guest

Here's a nice mellow song to calm everyone down (and OH its from your generation)

----------


## Network

Calm is for pussies and simpletons.

----------


## Guest

> Calm is for pussies and simpletons.


It's Zeppelin.  Show some respect.

**makes the fake love sign, points hand up then down**

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I can't even weigh in on this thread....I'm so stuck in the 60s.  I'm old, I tellya; OLD.


Let's talk Sinatra  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Threadbombing:


Don't be a bitch, that lesbian Bieber belongs back in Canada  :Tongue:

----------


## Guest

> Let's talk Sinatra


All the Way... so romantic!
_
When somebody loves you, it's no good unless they love you...all the way._

Hmm...this is making me question something now.   :Thinking:

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

Zeppelin huh... I can dig it. 



Not that slow Zeppelin though. No "Stairway" here. I hate that song. Upbeat fun stuff. Screw that slow crap.

----------



----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> Don't be a bitch, that lesbian Bieber belongs back in Canada


Agreed, but I was told we were threadbombing. I wanted to contribute.  :Laughing6:

----------


## Guest

There's a great one of this live in 69, black and white on a tv show...too lazy to hunt for it.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> All the Way... so romantic!
> _
> When somebody loves you, it's no good unless they love you...all the way._
> 
> Hmm...this is making me question something now.


What?

----------


## Maximatic

Ahh, thank God. It got to the second page. The videos are gone. How you guy's been doin?

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Ahh, thank God. It got to the second page. The videos are gone. How you guy's been doin?


Not bad. Eagerly counting the days until my wife's next break. Getting a promotion at work. Life is good.

----------



----------


## Cap

Wasn't Richard Christie from the Howard Stern show Iced Earth's drummer?

----------

